# Wax on top of Danish Oil



## motownmartin (9 Nov 2008)

I fear that I have made an error, I have made some Walnut Boxes finished with a coat of Danish Oil the some Chestnut wax (.22 I think) but the wax is tacky and when I touch it my fingerprints are left on the surface, Have I made a mistake by waxing over the oil, if so how can i rectify it :?


----------



## motownmartin (9 Nov 2008)

By the way I did let the oil dry before applying the oil.


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Nov 2008)

Wax over an oiled finish should be OK once the oil finish has gone off. Bear in mind however that a Danish oil is made from a resin, a polymerising oil (like Tung or linseed) and a solvent. It's really a long oil varnish. Waxes (eg like Black Bison and similar) are generally formulated with a solvent which makes them easy to apply so there is a danger that the solvent in the wax could soften the varnish (ie the Danish oil) but I have applied wax to a Danish oil finish (usually, Liberon finishing oil) lots of times without problems.

I am unfamiliar with the Chestnut wax but I would have thought that if you leave it a week and polish the heck out of it, it should be OK.


----------



## DaveL (9 Nov 2008)

Martin,

What did you use to buff the wax with? I now have one of these Chestnut brushes:





It does look like the bristles are too course but it works a treat.
You need to brush quite hard to get the wax to flow before it hardens off, sounds like you need to apply more elbow grease. :wink:


----------



## motownmartin (9 Nov 2008)

Thanks Chris and Dave I think i'll nip down the hardware a get a shoeshine brush and try that


----------



## Mark Hancock (10 Nov 2008)

DaveL":2gchjjsj said:


> Martin,
> 
> What did you use to buff the wax with? I now have one of these Chestnut brushes:
> 
> ...



If you haven't got the elbow grease like me use the Drill Polishing Brush
http://www.chestnutproducts.co.uk/results.php?cat=Polishing Brushes
Much easier


----------

